# "Butt Covers" for your dog or cat... O_o



## ShadowEon (Sep 4, 2010)

http://www.etsy.com/listing/5493317...y=cat&ga_search_type&ga_page=3&order&includes[0]=tags&includes[1]=title

What is this I don't even.

I found this through a pet community on LiveJournal. I was feeling really sad at the moment but this definitely cheered me up.XD

All it is is a plastic tag thing with a loop that hangs on their tail apparently.But like...is a dog's ass that bad they need to make these?

I have long haired dogs so I never have to look at that but even if they were short haired,just don't look there. ><

I don't really want to ask but what happens when the pet has to use the restroom?o.o

Oh well,they are harmless but stupid and just...wtf.  Pics are good for a laugh or two,lol.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm disturbed by how close you have to get to their ass to put these on.

Wtf pet owners.


----------



## Jude (Sep 4, 2010)

lmfao

All that does is bring attention to your dog's ass. This is so stupid it's hilarious.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 4, 2010)

onoes Fido's jewels are showing, think of the kids


----------



## ShadowEon (Sep 4, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> lmfao
> 
> All that does is bring attention to your dog's ass. This is so stupid it's hilarious.


 
Yeah...but I guess its "cute" attention. lulz



Tycho said:


> onoes Fido's jewels are showing, think of the kids


 
Make him wear pants. :V Also, oh hai Warden.


----------



## TheGodComplex (Sep 4, 2010)

What next, butt plugs to stop them from pooping when you don`t want them to?


----------



## Tycho (Sep 4, 2010)

ShadowEon said:


> Make him wear pants. :V


 
great idea, that way he'll stop licking himself in front of the kids too, I mean think of the horrible ideas kids could get from looking at that, goodness, animals are so shameless and obscene, why can't they be repressed perverts like everyone else


----------



## Waffles (Sep 4, 2010)

This is the worst pet accesory I've ever seen. It must make cats and dogs so miserable! And if they have to go to the bathroom, what then? Is it like a flap?


----------



## ShadowEon (Sep 4, 2010)

Tycho said:


> great idea, that way he'll stop licking himself in front of the kids too, I mean think of the horrible ideas kids could get from looking at that, goodness, animals are so shameless and obscene, why can't they be repressed perverts like everyone else


 
Because they have the balls to be so open about it like that!(No pun intended.)



Waffles said:


> This is the worst pet accesory I've ever seen. It must make cats and dogs so miserable! And if they have to go to the bathroom, what then? Is it like a flap?


 
I guess but I think it could still result in....icky problems. D:


----------



## Don (Sep 4, 2010)

Waffles said:


> And if they have to go to the bathroom, what then? Is it like a flap?


 
I'm guessing you buy these things in bulk for just that reason.


----------



## Smelge (Sep 4, 2010)

It should be attached to some kind of thin buttplug, with some kind of kinetic device, so as it walks, the motion makes the smiley face rotate.


----------



## Don (Sep 4, 2010)

Smelge said:


> It should be attached to some kind of thin buttplug, with some kind of kinetic device, so as it walks, the motion makes the smiley face rotate.


 
That sounds like a torture device.


----------



## Waffles (Sep 4, 2010)

Don_Wolf said:


> That sounds like a torture device.


 A very, very FUNNY torture device!
/no


----------



## Tycho (Sep 4, 2010)

You know, they're just GUARANTEEING that people won't be able to stop looking at your dog's ass (shrouded though it may be).  It's like walking down the street carrying a large sign saying "PAY NO ATTENTION TO THIS SIGN OR THE PERSON HOLDING IT".


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 4, 2010)

'the crap?
....
What is this I don't even


----------



## ShadowEon (Sep 4, 2010)

Smelge said:


> It should be attached to some kind of thin buttplug, with some kind of kinetic device, so as it walks, the motion makes the smiley face rotate.


 
That r animal abuse. :c Anal stuff can hurt anyways...



Don_Wolf said:


> I'm guessing you buy these things in bulk for just that reason.


 
I think they are plastic so you can just rinse them off if need be. Disposable would be more clean though. Ick.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 4, 2010)

It's amazing how as a society America is so simultaneously stupid and puritanical and yet so perverted.


----------



## Cam (Sep 4, 2010)

Oh my god this is hilarious

I wanna buy one so I can confuse the shit out of my neighbors


----------



## ShadowEon (Sep 4, 2010)

Tycho said:


> You know, they're just GUARANTEEING that people won't be able to stop looking at your dog's ass (shrouded though it may be).  It's like walking down the street carrying a large sign saying "PAY NO ATTENTION TO THIS SIGN OR THE PERSON HOLDING IT".


 
IT IS REVERSE PSYCHOLOGY.:V


----------



## Don (Sep 4, 2010)

Tycho said:


> It's amazing how as a society America is so simultaneously stupid and puritanical and yet so perverted.


 
That's what happens when half the country is still living in the 1950s and the other half is prancing about like queens.


----------



## FancySkunk (Sep 4, 2010)

I hate having one of my cats expose its ass to me as much as anyone else, but come on, this is just absurd. It feels like something I'd see on Saturday Night Live.


----------



## Joeyyy (Sep 4, 2010)

ROFL
if i ever saw that in real life...  I think I would die laughing.


----------



## FluffMouse (Sep 4, 2010)

Can I genocide nao?


----------



## Joeyyy (Sep 4, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> Can I genocide nao?


  looks to me like an appropriate time


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 4, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> Can I genocide nao?


 It's as good of a time as any.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Sep 4, 2010)

Tycho's avi describes my reaction fully.


----------



## Machine (Sep 4, 2010)

More humiliating accessories for your pets! Now in the form of colon blockage!


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Sep 4, 2010)

Amphion said:


> More humiliating accessories for your pets! Now in the form of colon blockage!


 Lovely.


----------



## Urbanwolf (Sep 4, 2010)

....what is this? I mean sure dog butts are disgusting but who in the world is going to look right into one? who ever made this needs a slap in the face

buutt on the another side next thing they'll make dog censors for not neutered dogs


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 4, 2010)

"Put some clothes on you filthy animal!"


----------



## Tycho (Sep 4, 2010)

They're gonna cover up Jesus. (NSFW)


----------



## Jude (Sep 4, 2010)

Tycho said:


> They're gonna cover up Jesus. (NSFW)


 
Why'd I click on that? >____>


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 4, 2010)

Great.  Now I'm gonna *want* to look at dog asses.  ._.  Because there's a big shiny piece of material there that says "HEY LOOK AT ME".


----------



## 3picFox (Sep 5, 2010)

it looks like something they'd use to censor the "bad" parts on someone on the cover of a pron magazine. Except, instead of saying "Damn, i wanna see whats under there" you probably think quite the opposite.


----------



## Ames (Sep 5, 2010)

What... the fuck.


----------



## The DK (Sep 5, 2010)

god im gonna laugh my ass off when i see that IRL, i mean really


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 5, 2010)

ShadowEon said:


> Anal stuff can hurt anyways...


 
Sharpies?


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 5, 2010)

I wanna buy two. I'm sick of my cats sticking their crusty stars in my damn face.


----------



## ShadowEon (Sep 5, 2010)

Tycho said:


> They're gonna cover up Jesus. (NSFW)


 
AHHH,it really looks like that,whyyyyy?



Molly said:


> Sharpies?


 
Uhh,no?o_o I don't use writing utensils for practicing buttsmex.



Clayton said:


> I wanna buy two. I'm sick of my cats sticking their crusty stars in my damn face.



Lol ew. Get the smiley face ones, think they will call the most attention. :V


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 5, 2010)

ShadowEon said:


> Uhh,no?o_o I don't use writing utensils for practicing buttsmex.


 
4chan lied to me again :<


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 5, 2010)

Clayton said:


> I wanna buy two. I'm sick of my cats sticking their crusty stars in my damn face.


 
Make sure to get the scratch and sniff ones.  |B


----------



## Zenia (Sep 5, 2010)

All cats need one of those, stat.

Then when they stick their asses in my face, I can see a smiley face or disco ball and not an anus.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 5, 2010)

ITT: people either this is stupid or wish their pets magically didn't have an anus.


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 5, 2010)

Xenke said:


> ITT: people either this is stupid or wish their pets magically didn't have an anus.


 
CatDog didn't, why can't normal pets be that cool?


----------



## Tycho (Sep 5, 2010)

Zenia said:


> All cats need one of those, stat.
> 
> Then when they stick their asses in my face, I can see a smiley face or disco ball and not an anus.


 
They're basically just saying "ah luff joo, gib kissy?" you know.



SnowFox said:


> CatDog didn't, why can't normal pets be that cool?


 
When I first saw that cartoon I had horrible mental images of the two taking turns being the ass end and having to perform an ass-end's functions.  D:


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Sep 5, 2010)

They look like fancy buttplug-pacifier mixes.


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 5, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> CatDog didn't, why can't normal pets be that cool?


 
hahaha I just realized
if catdog were real, it'd die within a day of being born.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Sep 5, 2010)

Oh noes, it's a normal, fundamental part of life, we can't accept that.


prudes


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 6, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Oh noes, it's a normal, fundamental part of life, we can't accept that.
> 
> 
> prudes


 
It's just a funny accessory.

Good grief.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 6, 2010)

Clayton said:


> It's just a funny accessory.
> 
> Good grief.


 
It's also symbolic of how stupidly prudish people are becoming.

And let's face it, "stupidly prudish" just reeks of "repressed pervert".


----------



## Zaraphayx (Sep 6, 2010)

The bio-hazard one made me chuckle a lot, not gonna lie.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 6, 2010)

Tycho said:


> It's also symbolic of how stupidly prudish people are becoming.
> 
> And let's face it, "stupidly prudish" just reeks of "repressed pervert".


 
And The Lord said "let there be animals".
And the people said "only if they don't resemble us in any way"
And The Lord waited.
And the people said "do not give them the flesh so that we may lust for them"
And The Lord said "...you sick fucks"

And that, kids, is why we have hurricanes.


----------



## Glitch (Sep 6, 2010)

Tycho said:


> onoes Fido's jewels are showing, think of the kids


 
That's not an issue.
Just chop off his balls.

Not like he needs them anyway.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 6, 2010)

Glitch said:


> That's not an issue.
> Just chop off his balls.
> 
> Not like he needs them anyway.


 
onoes Fido's dingaling is showing, cover the kids' eyes, get that nasty beast out of here

and yes, they make doggie garments to cover that up too.  Modesty is important to a dog, after all :V


----------



## Ames (Sep 6, 2010)

Tycho said:


> They're gonna cover up Jesus. (NSFW)


 
I lol'd.


----------



## ShadowEon (Sep 6, 2010)

Lol,this topic is popular apparently. XD


----------



## Zseliq (Sep 8, 2010)

What the fuck? What kind of idiot would pay money for that?


----------



## Slyck (Sep 10, 2010)

inb4inconveinence


----------

